# a few 240/ sr20det questions



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

hi, im new to nissan 240sx, all know is honda, but since i wrecked my crx, its time to move on. I have a few questions on 240s in general and sr20 swaps. any info will be helpful. thanks



-what are the major differences between the s13 sr20, and the s14 sr20?

-how much trouble is it if i want to put an s13 sr20 in my 1995 240sx?


- will i lose anything like ac doing the swap above?


- will i need anything extra if i have a base model vs. a SE model?


-how much do s13/s14 sr20 swaps cost, on average?


-do 1995 240sx SE have a stock lsd?

thats about it for now. TIA


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vuse1 said:


> *-what are the major differences between the s13 sr20, and the s14 sr20?*


S14 has more hp and have a VVT




> *-how much trouble is it if i want to put an s13 sr20 in my 1995 240sx?*


not much



> *- will i lose anything like ac doing the swap above?*


dont think so



> - will i need anything extra if i have a base model vs. a SE model?


dunno... anyone? my guess no 



> -how much do s13/s14 sr20 swaps cost, on average


heavythrottle.com afterdarktuning.com u can find motersets and if ur not doing it urself its all about how much the mechanic knows about the swap or if ur friends with them




> -do 1995 240sx SE have a stock lsd?


no clue not very familiar with S14's but i tried sorry if any of this is wrong


----------

